# Casio G Shock Dw 004 Spares



## ss7714 (Oct 28, 2009)

HI lIst,

Thanks for accepting me here. Just wanted to ask if anyone knows where I can find spare parts for an old DW004 Casio G Shock. I have the actual watch "mechanisim" but the outer plastic caseing has fallen apart. I know I can get the strap from Casio UK but the case seems to be discontinued? I really want to put this watch back together again in its (what was to me ) original black case with red illumination "G" button etc.

I understand I might be able to get the digital workings into another case, someone has mentioned a DW 9052 case to em, this appears to have the same digital watch but in a slightly different case.

The watch code is 1659 (DW004)

Any help or pointers would be really appreciated.

Many Thanks

Steve


----------



## Star (Aug 16, 2009)

No stock for that model . ..here, but you can seach on the Ebay maybe , I dont know ,usually we make the order before 4 weeks. or 3 weeks.

Cheers

Star


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

I had the burgundy color version once...nice old style G! Try Tiktox in the UK? they stock G straps...maybe bezels too....

Otherwise good luck...maybe find a donor? Did you try the WUS G Shock forum trade site....last resort would be to find your color model on the Japan Yahoo auction G Shock site...


----------



## ss7714 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for all your help will start looking on the sites you have recommended, many thanks - Steve


----------

